# Carbs ITBs.. confused



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Im in the proces of getting my parts for my NA 16v **little** build up. Id like to get rid of the digi 1 and intake setup and go with carbs or itbs. With a lot of reading ( even on the honda forums...) I cant seem to find a decent forum that states facts of what set up makes more power. I keep reading both sides of the story but no clear cut winner.

Im leaning more towards ITBs for the reason being the car will be a DD.

Any gurus out there that can get this story straight?
I also found a kit for ITBs that seems pretty complete that im interested in. Any ever here of Extrudabody kits? http://www.extrudabody.biz/servlet/the-219/KIT-cln---VW-16v/Detail


Dont flame to hard im very new to the carb/itb thing.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

this forum moves rather slow i see


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You can dd either setup. ITB's will also require a SEM for fuel and poss spark control. Have you lookedthru 10-20 pages in this forum, cause it has been covered in here(and I don't know how well the search function is working). And as far as power, it would be in the build and the tune.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I like the way the ITBs look in the bay but i love the sound of both. I found some ITB kits and was wondering if the one linked above anyone has ever herd of or has any comments about. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Seen them advertised and saw a build in here with them, they seem to be on the more costly side, especially when compared to used ITB's from bikes.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

oh really, i thought they seemed kinda cheap lol... So i can find them way cheaper? Also the only reason i liked that kit, was because it came with the manifold air horns and everything so even for a complete kit 1300 is a lot?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, when you can piece a bike kit together for less than $500, and depending on what you get, way less than $500. But, you still need to factor in the SEM either way.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

yea i noticed thats with out the SEM and they sell a MS1 kit for 500 so i guess your right. Like i said im rather new to the carb and ITB set ups and trying to learn more. I need to start looking around for some used set ups than . How is the forsale thread in this forum anyone have luck in there?


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Id like to get more thoughts on the kit posted above i know its not the cheapest but you get everything needed besides the SEM. Im not sure exactly where/how to find a setup for 500$ any points is a plus:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

As much of a pain it was to do the custom stuff with gsxr's, for a 16v I like them better then the extrudabodies.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

How much of a pain haha. I mean i found some gsxr 750s on ebay for 70-160$ does that sound about right?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That's about right. There is some fabbing/modding required to make a 16V lower mani work or some extra cost to buy one. We are currently waiting for a shop to mod the manifold that I bought on here for about $200 so that our GSXR ITB's don't rub the filters on the hood. Look here:80 Scirocco rebuild, when I get the manifold back update picks will be posted and then we can finish the build.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Yea i thought they cost more than that but i guess it takes some custom work to make em fit tho. Anyone know a good manifold that someone sells online for the 16v to mount the gsxr's?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't remember the name of the place that the seller said made our mani. It is very nice, but the angle off the flange was wrong. Hopefully the cut and weld I want done is done correctly and then we'll be all set. And the coolant flange on the head is modded correctly also.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Extrudabody makes one for 295$ looks decent dono how good it is but, heres the link http://www.extrudabody.biz/servlet/the-260/Manifold-cln--VW-16V-Cast/Detail. 

If i pick up some throttle bodies off ebay as far as a "tune" up what do i need/should replace just to get them all cleaned up and good to go. Also i assume that the BBM fuel rail wont work with the gsxr's so ill need a new on of those. Besides SEM what else will i need to run these things?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Nothing needed to be done to the TB's. The intake mani will determine if you can use the BBM rail, as if the mani has injector ports you should be able to use it. Our ITB's came with the bike injectors, but we are not going to use them. We are using a 1.8t fuel rail.

It doesn't look like the Extrudabody manifold will "easily" work with the bike ITB's.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I kinda had a feeling you might say that. To get a custom one made will easily be more than 250 dont you think? Ill have to find something somewhere, ill be ordering the TBs tomorrow, anyone at all know where to find a manifold that works with bike TBs.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

People have cut down the lower section of the stock manifolds and use silicon couplers to mate the ITB's to it.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Hmm ill have to look into that maybe pick up a spare manifold and just go for it. I know that getting them truly flat is very important to sit flush with the ITBs. As far as injectors are the stock bike injectors good enough or is it better to switch to the stock 16vs. 

There are some cheaper ones up but just to give an idea http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...3fd1a0d7c&rvr_id=&ua=WVF?&itemid=170479931180 are the ones i been looking at to get.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Stussy NJ said:


> As far as injectors are the stock bike injectors good enough or is it better to switch to the stock 16vs.


You'd have to find the flow rate of the bike ones and see. But, I would think the injectors in the stock location aimed at the intake valves would be better for drive-ability.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

ill look into that when the ITBs arrive. I was looking for a write up on mounting them to the stock manifold, the guy in this forum Miami Blue has that right up on the street bike carbs and from what i was reading ill need to make somthing similar to what he has. Some sort of flange like he has.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You should be able to space the bike ITB's to match the manifold. That is what I did. If you look close at this picture, you can see the brass washers between the tb"s.









Just need to get some all-thread rod to replace the stock pieces. And then "adjust" the linkages between the tb"s.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Ah i see, well after i get a manifold welded up ill measure it for spacing. I noticed a guy in the forums has a race shop in texas making up some manifolds im going to get in contact with him about prices. Aside from that i like what your doing and looks sweet. I hope to get the ball rolling soon, how much power do you estimate your putting down in the rocco?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Zero at the moment, it is not running yet. And with funds short, we may not see a dyno for some time. We'll have to take it out to a very lonely section of road and tune it that way. Since it is not licensed, and will most likely never be again. But, I would like to see at least 160ishwhp from it. But that is my wish for it.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Ha i hear you on the funds man, any head work done at all? These are my plans i have a spare 1.8 head coming in soon getting it a nice p&p, 2.0 bottom end, paired with the gsxr's it should be pretty peppy. What (if any) cams are you running do you know whats a good match for ITBs


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The head has some port work done on it. As a stock motor it made 123whp on the CIS. For this iteration, it'll be on MS, ITB's, TT 288* cams, and fully balanced. And we had the header ceramic coated.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I just used a cut stocker and silicon couplers, no welding needed. Once the archives are back I'll find the thread.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

i kinda like that idea the best, once there back up please share:thumbup:


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

*ITBS are here!*

so my ITBS came in today, little smaller than i thought haha. I messured them there 42mm i thought they said 45 when i bought them but i guess they will have to do for now right. Anyway heres a pic



Kinda wish they were 45s i dont see to many ppl running 42s must have a reason behind it.


----------



## slatermvp (Jan 14, 2009)

any updates bro. Did you find someone for the manifold.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry i have been rather busy, but i did score a spare mani that we are cutting up will get pics asap but this is a very slow build so dont expect pics a lot till were close to completion


----------

